
Internships Are Not a Privilege - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/05/opinion/breaking-a-cycle-that-allows-privilege-to-go-to-privileged.html?_r=0&referer=
======
aries1980
> Many organizations are beginning to pay interns.

The author forgot to mention even in the US it is illegal, unless the employer
without any doubt does not benefit directly from the work of the intern. In
deails:
[http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf](http://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs71.pdf)

